# Élision du "e" des pronoms (je, me, te, le), de "de", "que" ou "ne" dans la langue familière



## @Demetrius

Bonjour,

Dans le français parlé, lorsque vous parlez rapidement, quel mot êtes-vous le plus susceptible d'élider : _je _ou _te _? En d'autres termes, diriez-vous : _J'te vois_, ou bien _Je t'vois_ ? C'est une question que je me pose souvent en français.

(N'hésitez pas à corriger mes fautes de français !)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Philippides

_J'te vois_


----------



## @Demetrius

Merci beaucoup, Philippides ! Est-ce que l'autre prononciation est totalement impossible, ou est-ce que il s'agit d'une question de préférence ? J'aurais cru que le pronom personnel sujet _je _étais plus important que le pronom objet _te_, mais apparemment ce n'est pas le bon raisonnement.

Pareillement, je suppose que vous dites aussi _J'me regarde _et non _Je m'regarde_ ? Merci encore, ça m'aide beaucoup !


----------



## Philippides

Pourquoi j'prononce comm'ça et pas autrement ? J'en sais rien !

Quelques hypothèses :
1/ C'est plus facile, ça passe mieux en bouche (mouais ça reste à prouver, je ne me convainc pas moi même, )
2/ Le pronom personnel sujet est plus facilement sous-entendu, d'ailleurs une langue comme l'espagnol ne l'utilise pratiquement jamais

Mais, pour vous achever, je pense que je dirais plutôt "Je m'regarde"


----------



## @Demetrius

Ah, c'est peut-être au cas par cas alors ! Je viens de demander à ma colocataire française qui m'a dit qu'elle dirait plutôt _Je me r'garde_ !


----------



## MeBenji

Curieux! Moi j'aurais classé les prononciation comme ceci, dans l'ordre du plus courant au plus rare:

1 J'me regarde. _(c'est sans doute la façon la plus naturelle de le dire selon moi)_
2 Je m'regarde.
3 Je me r'garde.

Voilà, mais il n'y a pas du tout de règle qui dit qu'il faut prononcer comme ceci ou comme celà, c'est selon chacun.


----------



## @Demetrius

Merci beaucoup, ça me rassure  Peut-être cela dépend aussi de l'accentuation ? Si l'on veut accentuer un mot ou un autre. J'entends beaucoup de personnes dire _Je l'pense vraiment_ (plus que _J'le pense_), mais plutôt _J'le ferai plus tard_.


----------



## plantin

MeBenji said:


> 1 J'me regarde. _(c'est sans doute la façon la plus naturelle de le dire selon moi)_
> J'me regarde. _(c'est sans doute la façon la plus naturelle de le dire selon moi)_
> 2 Je m'regarde.
> 3 Je me r'garde.


J'ai honte mais moi, c'est une quatrième prononciation, et c'est pire: _J'me r'garde, j'le f'rai plus tard _


----------



## jekoh

Je pense qu'il y a des différences régionales et que, par exemple, les gens du Sud de la France font moins volontiers ces élisions.


----------



## Lacuzon

@ Demetrius said:


> Dans le français parlé, lorsque vous parlez rapidement, quel mot êtes-vous le plus susceptible d'élider : _je _ou _te _? En d'autres termes, diriez-vous : _J'te vois_, ou bien _Je t'vois_ ?


Bonjour,

Les deux sont possibles mais j'aurais plutôt tendance à dire J'te vois.


----------



## Maître Capello

Cela dépend pour moi du pronom. Dans ma région, j'entends ainsi_ _:

très souvent _j'*te* vois/r'garde_ ; plus rarement _je *t'*vois/regarde_
autant _j'*me* vois/r'garde_ que _je *m'*vois/regarde_
autant _j'*le* vois/pense/f'rai_ que _je *l'*vois/pense/fr'ai_
Quoi qu'il en soit, l'élision du pronom sujet est à mon sens encore plus relâchée que l'élision du pronom objet.


----------



## Nawaq

j'te vois
j'me r'garde
j'l'pense vraiment/ j'le pense vraiment
j'le f'rai plus tard


----------



## danielc

Au Canada la prononciation familière serait j't vois […].


----------



## Wontstopcantstop

Comment faire la liaison en Français familier? 

1-Il est entrain de's'laver
2-Il est entrain dse laver

Le e est muet dans de ou se?


----------



## OLN

Il ne s'agit pas de liaison, mais d'élision du e, qui devient muet et est remplacé à l'écrit par une apostrophe.
Le choix du e à élider dépend du placement de l'accent tonique.

J'éliderais le premier : _Il est en train*_ _ d'se laver.
Il est en train de s'laver_ se dit probablement aussi.

*en deux mots !


----------



## Wontstopcantstop

Merci de votre réponse.
Idem pour "ça fait longtemps qu'je n'ai pas?"
Ou est-ce "que j'n'ai pas"

Est-ce qu'il ya des régions en France oú l'en fait pas des élisions?


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

[…] Comme OLN, j'éliderais le _de_. Par contre, dans votre seconde phrase, j'éliderais plutôt le _je _: _Ca fait longtemps que j'n'ai pas_. J'élide toujours le _e _dans "_Je n'_...". Je ne pense pas qu'il existe des régions où aucune élision n'est pratiquée. C'est comme les contractions en anglais. C'est typique du language parlé et il serait totalement artificiel de parler sans élider aucun _e_.

_Je ne pense pas que vous... →_ language soigné.
_Je ne pense pas que vous... → _language courant, plutôt soigné.
_Je ne pense pas que vous... → _language courant.
_Je ne pense pas que vous... → _language courant, plutôt relâché.

(C'est mon avis personnel, bien sûr).​


----------



## OLN

J'escamote spontanément les deux _*e*_ :_ Ça fait longtemps qu'j'n'ai pas... _et tant qu'à faire, parfois le *n'* : _Ça fait longtemps qu'j'ai pas..._
Si je devais en prononcer un, ce serait comme Oddmania le _e_ de _que : Ça fait longtemps que j'n'ai pas...
_
Je ne peux pas non plus parler au nom de toutes les régions de France_. _Il y en a où le placement de l'accent tonique m'est totalement exotique, comme _c'te_ à la place de _cette_, voire de_ ce _(lien) ; c'est peut-être aussi une question de milieu social._
_
Écoute ce qui se dit à la radio et dans les films_, _ou dans ton entourage si tu côtoies des francophones ; je pense que ça devient très vite naturel.


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> J'éliderais le premier : _Il est en train*_ _ d'se laver.
> Il est en train de s'laver_ se dit probablement aussi.


 La seconde option me semble moins courante, mais je pense aussi que certaines personnes l'emploient.

Dès lors que l'on est dans un contexte familier et que l'on fait ce genre d'élisions, s'il y a une négation, il me semble que la plupart des locuteurs supprimeront aussi la particule négative (_ne/n'_). En d'autres termes, _qu'j'ai pas_ et _j'pense pas qu'vous_ me paraissent plus courants que les autres solutions.


----------



## CarlosRapido

danielc said:


> Au Canada la prononciation familière serait j't vois […].


Au Canada, comme en France, la prononciation familière varie selon les régions ; ça va de votre _j'te vois_ au _je t'vois_ jusqu'au _ch'te wé,_ entendu en Abitibi et dans le Nord-Ontario


----------

